# Auction Colt Update.....Bad News



## CharmedMinis (Dec 23, 2006)

I had to put the little guy to sleep.

He just wasn't getting any better. The Naxcel wasn't helping at all, we even had him on a double dose. He had 16 open abcesses including one over each eye. He had a lot of swelling in his ankles and very sore feet and little scabs all over his body, the vet diagnosed him with PuraPura and said he was probably foundering as well. He was so weak he could barely take a step, and he was having trouble urinating. The vet was pretty sure he had abcesses internally.

It was a very hard choice to make, even the vet wasn't completely sure. He said it could have gone either way........make him suffer for a little longer and he may have pulled through in 2 or 3 months, or he could have died at anytime as we continued what we were doing. The vet was most worried about his body condition and the fact that he would have had to be on antibiotics for at least 2 months while the abcesses healed after the strangles was gone. New abcesses just kept forming. The holes were so big he was worried about repeat infections. We were giving the Naxcel Sub-Q because he had no muscle anywhere to give shots IM. Even Sub-Q the only skin on his body we could find to pinch and give the shot was in his armpits.

I'm not completely sure I made the right decision, but I couldn't stand to see him suffer any longer. I so wish I could have made his last few days happier, even though he was in a warm dry place with all he wanted to eat, he was still in pain. Bonnie did a reading on him and said he was so sick and in so much pain he didn't care whether he lived or died.

He passed peacefully and went to a pet cremation facility.


----------



## Mona (Dec 23, 2006)

Awww, I am so sorry, but at least you gave him a real chance, and even though he was too far gone, it was no fault of yours. Thanks for trying. More people should have hearts as big as yours!




:


----------



## Barbie (Dec 23, 2006)

I am so sorry. Atleast now he is pain free and went knowing he was loved. Thanks for trying.

Barbie


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 23, 2006)

I am so sorry! He is at peace now. {{{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## FoRebel (Dec 23, 2006)

:no: Sorry to hear about the little guy! He's pain free now and hopefully he knew how much he was truely loved in his last days! HUGS!


----------



## lilfoot (Dec 23, 2006)

He was lucky to have his last days filled with love & caring.

Thanks for giving him a chance but your decision was made

out of concern for his quality of life....sorry it couldn't have been

a better outcome but now he isn't suffering any more.{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Devon (Dec 23, 2006)

He was a sweetie



: Im sur ehe healthy and happy now. Good Job for taking him in out of the Kindness of your heart.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh Lindz, my dear, you did the right thing by him. His aura was dark form the moment I saw him and he had no light..he was ready then but you gave him the gift of love and care..something he had never had before. He is happy and healthy now with our beloved ones who have passed. Some mamma horse will take him under her wing and love him like he never knew. Not to mention how Marty's Micheal will just roll his eyes and figure yet another to love and brush and fuss with. He'll have quite the stable herd to manage.


----------



## Miniv (Dec 23, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your heartbreak, but I agree with Debs. You did the most you could and did the right thing by relieving his pain forever.......Please don't question your decision.

I also agree with both Bonnie and Debs. When I saw the photo of the little one you posted, my solar plexis felt sick and dark. It was extremely difficult just looking at his picture.......

At least his Spirit is happy and painfree now.

MA


----------



## kaykay (Dec 23, 2006)

im so sorry. I know how painful it is as its been a bad couple weeks for cmhr rescues too. bless you for trying to help him


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 23, 2006)

I am so sorry Lindsay.

If I could I would come with you and heckle those sons of unmarried mothers that put him there in the first place.

You did the right thing all the way, never doubt it.

I cannot get the money sorted before Christmas, I thought I could but I can't but I shall not forget you are left with an empty heart and a light wallet, never fear.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 23, 2006)

Thank you so much for trying. At least he knew when he passed there was someone who did care and loved him, alot of horses never know the word..care or love in there lives. Even if just for a short time, you have made a differance to him. Thank you for caring. Corinne


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 23, 2006)

So sorry to hear the bad news, but so glad that you were the one that brought him home from that auction. Can't imagine what his last days might have been like otherwise.

Thanks for taking care of him.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Dec 23, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]The little guy died knowing that he was LOVED and that means so much! Thank you for doing all that you did for him...I know it was some hard work.



: (((((((((HUGS))))))))) [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon [/SIZE]


----------



## nootka (Dec 24, 2006)

Aw, Lindsay, I am so sorry for this outcome. The fact that you are second-guessing is natural. You did all you could and then some. Please know my thoughts are with you...

*hugs*

Liz M.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 24, 2006)

You did the right thing by him and he appreciated it.


----------



## LindaB (Dec 25, 2006)

*Your story was so heart warming from your very first post. I feel he knew you were there to help him but sad it had gone to far to be any good for him. You did a wonderful thing and don't ever feel guilty by letting him go to a better place. I wish there were more caring people like yourself, you are an Angel in my eyes and I know his as well. God Bless you for trying so hard. I know someday you will run across another little one that needs you, and I pray the outcome will be a much better one for you. *


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Dec 25, 2006)

I am sorry to hear about your little guy. At least he had some love before he went.


----------



## PondlakeMinis (Dec 26, 2006)

I am so sorry. You did all you could and you should feel so good about that. You made his last days very special and he knew you loved him. He is at peace now and running around bucking and kicking. You have a wonderful heart.

cyndia


----------

